# E all'improvviso la notizia che ti scombussola ...



## tesla (18 Ottobre 2011)

lo sapevo, anche perchè sapevo che non dovevo parlare proprio con quell'amico, ma invece  l'ho fatto...
una sera lo vedo, la mia curiosità mi spinge a farlo perchè l'amico in questione non è mio amico, ma amico di lei, la mia ex traditrice.
ovviamente gli premetto subito che non voglio parlare di lei, nè sapere niente, esattamente 3 minuti dopo si apre la stura da entrambi i lati...
io che piango come una merdina, lui che dice "anche lei sta male e non fa altro che chiedere di te"....
so benissimo in quale pippona mentale mi sono andata a infognare, consapevolmente e stupidamente. ora da questa pippona mentale non riesco più a uscire.... :unhappy:


----------



## stellanuova (18 Ottobre 2011)

Tesla ma perchè non ne riparlate tu e lei ?

Io non sono per l'alzata di muri e il taglio di qualsiasi contatto verbale.
Non ti sto dicendo di perdonarla ancora una volta ma solo di
mantenere un dialogo con lei e di parlare anche di quello che
è accaduto.

Da quello che ho imparato su questo forum i traditi non hanno
mancanze anzi, spesso hanno tutto, i traditori sono alla
ricerca di emozioni e adrenalina, basta leggere Lothar.

Credo che la tua ex-lei ti ami ma appartenga a questa
categoria. 
Su mio marito non posso mettere la mano sul fuoco che
non accadrà mai più eppure ho la certezza che mi ami
sinceramente.


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2011)

Tesla se pensi che possa esserti utile prova a riparlarne con lei! 
ma stavolta fai attenzione a non ricaderci con tutte le scarpe e a starci male di nuovo! 
devi essere consapevole che potrebbe tradirti ancora.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> lo sapevo, anche perchè sapevo che non dovevo parlare proprio con quell'amico, ma invece  l'ho fatto...
> una sera lo vedo, la mia curiosità mi spinge a farlo perchè l'amico in questione non è mio amico, ma amico di lei, la mia ex traditrice.
> ovviamente gli premetto subito che non voglio parlare di lei, nè sapere niente, esattamente 3 minuti dopo si apre la stura da entrambi i lati...
> io che piango come una merdina, lui che dice "anche lei sta male e non fa altro che chiedere di te"....
> so benissimo in quale pippona mentale mi sono andata a infognare, consapevolmente e stupidamente. ora da questa pippona mentale non riesco più a uscire.... :unhappy:



Tesla, TU cosa vuoi?


----------



## tesla (18 Ottobre 2011)

beh, quello che vorrei io è star bene  naturalmente con la persona che amo, che è lei, che però non è in grado di darmi questo benessere.
so che quella ricerca di emozioni è cronica, lo immagino almeno, so che difficilmente la gente cambia (e poi così radicalmente) quindi sarei destinata a ulteriore sofferenza.
eppure non c'è attimo della mia giornata in cui non penso a quello che era (certamente idealizzato perchè avevamo problemi non indifferenti). mi sono tirata fuori da una giostra di dolore e adesso ci risalirei volontariamente, sulla base di "nessuna certezza" tranne che le manco?!


----------



## stellanuova (18 Ottobre 2011)

bisogna capire perchè le manchi .....
in fondo l'amico avrebbe potuto dirti : "lascia perdere, lei sta con un' altra (o altre ...)
e non sente la tua mancanza, dopo l'esperienza con te ha capito che non è fatta per
una relazione seria"


----------



## melania (18 Ottobre 2011)

Cara Tesla,
a mio parere, il desiderio di molti traditi, se non di tutti, è il sapere che una volta che ci siamo allontanati, il traditore soffre. Il sapere che gli manchiamo in qualche modo ci appaga, ci fa credere che si stia accorgendo di quanto valessimo noi, e di quanto fossimo importanti per lui.
Secondo me, ci sei cascata anche tu.
Tesla, dalle mie parti si dice ( traduco alla meno peggio ) fai in modo di non farti prendere in giro dal pensiero, che più o meno è quello che hai detto tu " pippa mentale ".
Ecco Tesla, se lei soffre, o meno, non deve riguardarti. Se tu la vuoi, allora va da lei, ma sappi che dovrai tenere sempre le antenne ben erette.
Ciao


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> beh, quello che vorrei io è star bene  naturalmente con la persona che amo, che è lei, che però non è in grado di darmi questo benessere.
> so che quella ricerca di emozioni è cronica, lo immagino almeno, so che difficilmente la gente cambia (e poi così radicalmente) quindi sarei destinata a ulteriore sofferenza.
> eppure non c'è attimo della mia giornata in cui non penso a quello che era (certamente idealizzato perchè avevamo problemi non indifferenti). mi sono tirata fuori da una giostra di dolore e adesso ci risalirei volontariamente, sulla base di "nessuna certezza" tranne che le manco?!


Beh, a te la scelta delle armi: Fiori o spada?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Tesla ma perchè non ne riparlate tu e lei ?
> 
> Io non sono per l'alzata di muri e il taglio di qualsiasi contatto verbale.
> *Non ti sto dicendo di perdonarla ancora una volta *ma solo di
> ...


Cioe' uno e' consapevole di aver incocciato una merda umana e deve sottostare da senza spina dorsale ad un elemento del genere?

ma come se fa'?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> beh, quello che vorrei io è star bene  naturalmente con la persona che amo, che è lei, che però non è in grado di darmi questo benessere.
> so che quella ricerca di emozioni è cronica, lo immagino almeno, so che difficilmente la gente cambia (e poi così radicalmente) quindi sarei destinata a ulteriore sofferenza.
> eppure non c'è attimo della mia giornata in cui non penso a quello che era (certamente idealizzato perchè avevamo problemi non indifferenti). mi sono tirata fuori da una giostra di dolore *e adesso ci risalirei volontariamente*, sulla base di "nessuna certezza" tranne che le manco?!


U' Gesu'...


----------



## tesla (18 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Cara Tesla,
> a mio parere, il desiderio di molti traditi, se non di tutti, è il sapere che una volta che ci siamo allontanati, il traditore soffre. Il sapere che gli manchiamo in qualche modo ci appaga, ci fa credere che si stia accorgendo di quanto valessimo noi, e di quanto fossimo importanti per lui.
> Secondo me, ci sei cascata anche tu.
> Tesla, dalle mie parti si dice ( traduco alla meno peggio ) fai in modo di non farti prendere in giro dal pensiero, che più o meno è quello che hai detto tu " pippa mentale ".
> ...


il pensiero della sua eventuale """""""""sofferenza"""""""""""" ovviamente mi ripaga di alcune frasi da lei scritte (e da me lette) in cui praticamente io non esistevo e non ero contemplata nei suoi progetti di gozzovigliamenti.
chiaro che la MIA è stata sofferenza vera, reale, sconfinata, la sua adesso è una sindrome del pensionato, che ha tanto tempo a disposizione, non sa più cosa fare e ripensa a bei tempi andati (?)
ora posso pensare: complimenti! ci potevi pensare prima....magrissima consolazione, ma umana 
riuscissi a tacitare la piappa mentale, starei meglio 



Mari' ha detto:


> Beh, a te la scelta delle armi: Fiori o spada?


cioè?


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> lo sapevo, anche perchè sapevo che non dovevo parlare proprio con quell'amico, ma invece  l'ho fatto...
> una sera lo vedo, la mia curiosità mi spinge a farlo perchè l'amico in questione non è mio amico, ma amico di lei, la mia ex traditrice.
> ovviamente gli premetto subito che non voglio parlare di lei, nè sapere niente, esattamente 3 minuti dopo si apre la stura da entrambi i lati...
> io che piango come una merdina, lui che dice "anche lei sta male e non fa altro che chiedere di te"....
> so benissimo in quale pippona mentale mi sono andata a infognare, consapevolmente e stupidamente. ora da questa pippona mentale non riesco più a uscire.... :unhappy:


Tesla, forse devi riconsiderare la cosa. 

Non è con la rabbia che la risolvi questa.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> cioè?


Come cioe'?

Sei troppo intelligente e sensibile per non aver capito' 

Con lei sarebbe sempre una guerra ... senza di lei, potresti esporare nuovi campi (di fiori?).


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come cioe'?
> 
> Sei troppo intelligente e sensibile per non aver capito'
> 
> Con lei sarebbe sempre una guerra ... senza di lei, potresti esporare nuovi campi (di fiori?).


Io non ti conosco... ma da come scrivi traspare il dolore che hai provato e che provi tuttora. Dolore e rabbia. 
E non è che queste cose non possano coesistere con l'amore... solo che per alcune persone tutto viene troppo contaminato, e non ce la si fa ad avere quello che si aveva prima.
Potresti parlarle, se pensi che possa sciogliere un poco quel grumo di sofferenza che ti impedisce di riacquistare un pò di serenità, ma dubito che potrete recuperare il rapporto...


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ehm.. scusa Marì non volevo citarti ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehm.. scusa Marì non volevo citarti ...


Di niente cara, di niente


----------



## kay76 (18 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> beh, quello che vorrei io è star bene  naturalmente con la persona che amo, che è lei, che però non è in grado di darmi questo benessere.
> so che quella ricerca di emozioni è cronica, lo immagino almeno, so che difficilmente la gente cambia (e poi così radicalmente) quindi sarei destinata a ulteriore sofferenza.
> eppure non c'è attimo della mia giornata in cui non penso a quello che era (certamente idealizzato perchè avevamo problemi non indifferenti). mi sono tirata fuori da una giostra di dolore e adesso ci risalirei volontariamente, sulla base di "nessuna certezza" tranne che le manco?!


Ciao Tesla,
è normale che dopo quello che ti hanno detto tu ti faccia delle pippe mentali. Chi non se le farebbe se si ama ancora una persona?
Ma stai attenta. Tu sai bene, dopo due tradimenti, com'è fatta lei.
Certo, sicuramente le mancherai, starà male, magari lei a suo modo, ti ama anche. Ma non nel modo in cui tu vorresti essere amata.
Se  lei è sempre alla ricerca di emozioni "extra", non credo che tu potrai accettarlo serenamente. Almeno così mi sembra di aver capito da come tu concepisci il rapporto di coppia.
Se mai deciderai di risalire su quella giostra...vacci con i piedi di piombo.


----------



## tesla (18 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tesla, forse devi riconsiderare la cosa.
> 
> Non è con la rabbia che la risolvi questa.


in che senso?



Mari' ha detto:


> Come cioe'?
> 
> Sei troppo intelligente e sensibile per non aver capito'
> 
> Con lei sarebbe sempre una guerra ... senza di lei, potresti esporare nuovi campi (di fiori?).


 la difficoltà sta forse nel fatto che è passato troppo poco tempo e l'idea di un altro campo di fiori nemmeno mi sfiora...
del resto nemmeno l'idea di ricominciare a battagliare...



Lostris ha detto:


> Potresti parlarle, se pensi che possa sciogliere un poco quel grumo di sofferenza che ti impedisce di riacquistare un pò di serenità, ma dubito che potrete recuperare il rapporto...


dovrebbero cambiare troppe, troppe cose per recuperare un rapporto. che tristezza.



kay76 ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla,
> è normale che dopo quello che ti hanno detto tu ti faccia delle pippe mentali. Chi non se le farebbe se si ama ancora una persona?
> Ma stai attenta. Tu sai bene, dopo due tradimenti, com'è fatta lei.
> Certo, sicuramente le mancherai, starà male, magari lei a suo modo, ti ama anche. Ma non nel modo in cui tu vorresti essere amata.
> ...


purtroppo ogni parola qui è santa e pianta chiodi inesorabili nella bara.
a volte l'illusione, anche la meno realistica e possibile, gonfia il cuore di felicità. per un attimo...


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> in che senso?


Nel senso o modo che ti farebbe meno soffrire. Sei sicura che la sua lontananza ti faccia più bene della sua "vicinanza"?


----------



## stellanuova (18 Ottobre 2011)

Quoto manhattan, tu tesla devi vederla e parlarle, può essere terapeutico per il dolore che provi,
se non la vedi la tua mente continuerà a pensare a ciò che hai letto e che ti ha ferito a morte
mentre il tuo cuore ricorderà solo i bei momenti vissuti con lei.
Cambia pagina, affrontala, con prudenza massima ma devi farlo per te stessa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Tesla!

Niente spaventa di più delle cose gratuite.

E lo vedi ogni volta che  che c'è del male immeritato che viene fatto da qualcuno che non ne trae vantaggio a qualche altro che non se lo meriterebbe davvero.
La paura ti si aggrappa nel cuore con gli artigli più lunghi possibile, in modo da penetrare l'intimo anche se lo tieni nascosto, perchè il male può arrivare pure a te che non hai alcuna colpa e possono farlo anche le persone da cui meno te lo saresti potuto aspettare.
Gratis, non come un debito da saldare; gratis, senza neppure un po' di cattiveria.
Dispiace, ma è vero e lo metti in conto.

Ed allora perchè non hai paura anche del bene che ti arriva gratuitamente?
Sembra quasi che per il solo fatto di essere una cosa positiva che arriva, non debba avere un proprio tornaconto.
Non un tornaconto che misuriamo noi e che liberalmente siamo disposti a fornire, ma uno strano debito, quasi come una malattia segreta che si mangia assieme al pane che ti mettono nella ciotola e che non sai di aver contratto.
Per questo dovrebbe farti paura, e tanta anche, il bene che ti regalano le persone.
Perchè è gratis.

Ed il bene che la tua fanciulla yuri ti dava era gratuto, così come lo era per altri.
E tu la malattia l'hai contratta subito, credendo che fosse solo per te.

Ma quello che per te era tanto per lei era forse altrettanto, meno un certo trastullo travolgente come una cronoscalata di tartarughe artritiche tarchiate.
Una piccola quantità a dire il vero, ma di una materia irreperibile sul tuo pianeta.
E finchè non diventerai un altro pianeta, lei non lo troverà in te nè tu potrai dargliene.
Ma i pianeti diventano altri pianeti solo dopo essere diventati pulviscolo e dopo essere bruciati nel nucleo di varii soli ed il tempo diventa insopportabile e il desiderio scema.
Il tuo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla!
> 
> Niente spaventa di più delle cose gratuite.
> 
> ...


Per questo io ti dico sempre...
Tranquilla...non faccio niente per niente...
Un giorno arriva il conto.
Eheheheheeheheh...


----------



## tesla (18 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Nel senso o modo che ti farebbe meno soffrire. Sei sicura che la sua lontananza ti faccia più bene della sua "vicinanza"?





stellanuova ha detto:


> Quoto manhattan, tu tesla devi vederla e parlarle, può essere terapeutico per il dolore che provi,
> se non la vedi la tua mente continuerà a pensare a ciò che hai letto e che ti ha ferito a morte
> mentre il tuo cuore ricorderà solo i bei momenti vissuti con lei.
> Cambia pagina, affrontala, con prudenza massima ma devi farlo per te stessa.


quoto tutti e due: intanto non sarò io a cercarla, se c'è una vaghissima possibilità che un atomo di cambiamento sia intervenuto in lei, io non forzerò la mano. se mi cercherà, lo farà per sua decisione (spero) ragionata... e col cuore, non con il bilancino in mano: "quante cose mi dava-quanto stavo bene- un'altra persona che mi dà tanto non la troverò mai".
ho solo il terrore di non sapere cosa sia giusto fare nell'eventualità: io ci cadrò con tutti i piedi, sicuro!



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla!
> 
> Niente spaventa di più delle cose gratuite.
> 
> ...


aiuto... stasera no, ho troppo pulviscolo IO nella testa,  
mi perdo, non capisco, mi arrabatto perchè vorrei cogliere quello che hai detto, ma stasera non ce la posso fare! 
un riassuntino???


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Carissima, lascia perdere, soffriresti inutilmente! Tu ami lei, ma non lei, la lei che pensi tu, che non esiste. 
Se vuoi, valle a parlare e dille chiaro e tondo che provi sentimenti, ma chi nasce quadrato non muore tondo e che lei ha rovinato quello che potevate essere. Carissima Tesla, di donne migliori di lei ne troverai, stanne certa.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2011)

Mah Tesla, dai ti senti sola, ti manca una compagna...
Ma se sta lei come si avvicina tu soffri...che ne ricavi?
Dai Tesla...adesso arrivano le bigie serate d'autunno...dai...su!
Bacino...
Ok ho la barba...ma che te frega? Porta pazienza eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

*Io cazzo ho capito*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Tesla!
> 
> Niente spaventa di più delle cose gratuite.
> 
> ...



Grazie Rabarbaro,io ho capito sai 


ciao blu


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> un riassuntino???


1) Il male senza un perchè fa paura.
2) Il bene senza un perchè dovrebbe anch'esso far paura perchè ha un subdolo prezzo.
3) Il prezzo che tu non vuoi pagare è quello di non averlo in esclusiva.
4) Semmai decidessi di volerlo comunque pagare: 
   - o diventi un'altra persona
   - o ti passa la voglia alla 3/4a rata


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, lascia perdere, soffriresti inutilmente! Tu ami lei, ma non lei, la lei che pensi tu, che non esiste.
> Se vuoi, valle a parlare e dille chiaro e tondo che provi sentimenti, ma chi nasce quadrato non muore tondo e che lei ha rovinato quello che potevate essere. Carissima Tesla, di donne migliori di lei ne troverai, stanne certa.


grazie, mi piace quando sei dolce 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ho la barba...ma che te frega? Porta pazienza eh?


pussa via conte! 



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 1) Il male senza un perchè fa paura.
> 2) Il bene senza un perchè dovrebbe anch'esso far paura perchè ha un subdolo prezzo.
> 3) Il prezzo che tu non vuoi pagare è quello di non averlo in esclusiva.
> 4) Semmai decidessi di volerlo comunque pagare:
> ...


grazie del bignami rabarbaro  
nella mia implosione cerebrale avevo intuito una caosa simile... ma il bene "senza un perchè" lo intendi perchè non ama veramente?


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma il bene "senza un perchè" lo intendi perchè non ama veramente?


Non proprio, infatti prima ti avevo scritto che era gratuito.
Piaccia o no, anche l'amore è una relazione di scambio.
Un po' più fine dell'elemosina che mette a posto la coscienza, un po' più tranquilla di una maratona che mette a posto i nervi e un po' meno pelosa di una carezza al cane che ti mette a posto il cuore.
Chiediti sempre cosa si mette a posto qualcuno quando ti *regala* qualcosa...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*No dai*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Chiediti sempre cosa si mette a posto qualcuno quando ti *regala* qualcosa...


Non è sempre cosi' su dai,ti faccio un regalo perche' mentre ti pensavo ho trovato un pensiero materiale per te...
Nulla di piu' è per te ma in cambio non pretendo niente,solo che accetti questo regalo.







ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*non pretendo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è sempre cosi' su dai,ti faccio un regalo perche' mentre ti pensavo ho trovato un pensiero materiale per te...
> Nulla di piu' è per te ma in cambio non pretendo niente,solo che accetti questo regalo.
> 
> 
> ciao blu





Che ti piaccia he,dimmelo pure se non ti piace,piaceva a me per te.




ciao blu


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2011)

la coscienza? l'ego? il poter dire "quanto sono buono"?


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è sempre cosi' su dai,ti faccio un regalo perche' mentre ti pensavo ho trovato un pensiero materiale per te...
> Nulla di piu' è per te ma in cambio non pretendo niente,solo che accetti questo regalo.
> 
> 
> ...


Se il fare un regalo ci rende felici, non ci siamo forse messi a posto l'umore?

Talora è difficile da riconoscere ma c'è una punta di superbia anche dietro all'altruismo più sfenato.
E non è un male che ci sia!


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quoto tutti e due: intanto non sarò io a cercarla, se c'è una vaghissima possibilità che un atomo di cambiamento sia intervenuto in lei, io non forzerò la mano. se mi cercherà, lo farà per sua decisione (spero) ragionata... e col cuore, non con il bilancino in mano: "quante cose mi dava-quanto stavo bene- un'altra persona che mi dà tanto non la troverò mai".
> ho solo il terrore di non sapere cosa sia giusto fare nell'eventualità: io ci cadrò con tutti i piedi, sicuro!
> 
> 
> > Poggia a terra le armi, per un momento. Puoi permettertelo ora, sei più forte.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Non capisco?*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se il fare un regalo ci rende felici, non ci siamo forse messi a posto l'umore?
> 
> Talora è difficile da riconoscere ma c'è una punta di superbia anche dietro all'altruismo più sfenato.
> E non è un male che ci sia!


Anzi capisco,ma non è che ti dono la luna se potessi farei anche quello,ma se girando trovo un pensiero per te e riesco a prenderlo mi fa felice si,prenderlo e non vedo l'ora di dartelo...
Ma cosa c'è di sbagliato Raba,non capisco,ovvio tutto va al dila' del "guarda che bel gesto che ti faccio"io,non ci penso a ste cose.
Agisco inconsciamente senza troppo pensare,a ma se,a ma ma...

Spiegami bene grazie,è molto interessante...




ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Questo lo trovo corretto*



> intanto non sarò io a cercarla, se c'è una vaghissima possibilità che un atomo di cambiamento sia intervenuto in lei, io non forzerò la mano. se mi cercherà, lo farà per sua decisione (spero) ragionata... e col cuore, non con il bilancino in mano: "quante cose mi dava-quanto stavo bene- un'altra persona che mi dà tanto non la troverò mai".
> ho solo il terrore di non sapere cosa sia giusto fare nell'eventualità: io ci cadrò con tutti i piedi, sicuro!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*E se questa persona*

La prendesse di punta e si dicesse,guarda non gli interessa un fico secco di me ,non comprendendo il reale comportamento dovuto a tutta questa serie di riflessioni?



So' che è dura staccarsi da chi ti fa sentire speciale forse è considerata una trappola per molti..
Ma se per me sei speciale cazzo che ci devo fare?
Se io non sento il desiderio di tradirti,e quando tu non ci sei ho altro da fare che farmi correre a dietro da pinco e panco che cazzo ci devo fare?




ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Mi rispondo da me*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> La prendesse di punta e si dicesse,guarda non gli interessa un fico secco di me ,non comprendendo il reale comportamento dovuto a tutta questa serie di riflessioni?
> 
> 
> 
> ciao blu





Forse le persone sentono il bene profondo e l'amore che l'altra parte le da',non cè bisogno di parole forse in questi casi.
Si sente punto!



ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Raba*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse le persone sentono il bene profondo e l'amore che l'altra parte le da',non cè bisogno di parole forse in questi casi.
> Si sente punto!
> 
> 
> ...




Sottolineo ,le da perche' è quello che vuole,dare incondizzionatamente,punto!

Non ci sono condizioni nella mia vita e tanto meno nel mio cuore.



ciao blu


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Poggia a terra le armi, per un momento. Puoi permettertelo ora, sei più forte.



non lo so mica sai  
il fatto che io ragioni, viva il mio quotidiano dignitosamente, non significa che ogni sasso, foglia, viso, mareggiata, tramonto, sentiero, nuvola, piatto di tagliatelle coi funghi (  ) non mi ricordi lei in modo straziante...


Non Registrato ha detto:


> che chi ti ama veramente ti lascia libero...


sarebbe altruismo, ma lei è molto egoista 
e se anche non parlassimo di lei, non so quanti lo farebbero.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è di sbagliato
> 
> 
> ciao blu


Ma non c'è davvero nulla di sbagliato, credo sia talmente naturale come cosa che neppure ci sarebbe da prendersi la briga di pensarci...
Come in tutte le cose, finchè non danno problemi lasciamole stare...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 1) Il male senza un perchè fa paura.
> 2) Il bene senza un perchè dovrebbe anch'esso far paura perchè ha un subdolo prezzo.
> 3) Il prezzo che tu non vuoi pagare è quello di non averlo in esclusiva.
> 4) Semmai decidessi di volerlo comunque pagare:
> ...


Vero...ma poi sono munifico no?
Donna ti condono tutti i tuoi debiti...basta che me la dai e taci!


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non lo so mica sai
> il fatto che io ragioni, viva il mio quotidiano dignitosamente, non significa che ogni sasso, foglia, viso, mareggiata, tramonto, sentiero, nuvola, piatto di tagliatelle coi funghi (  ) non mi ricordi lei in modo straziante...


Ma nonostante tutto sei riuscita a tenerla lontano per il TUO bene, la tua "dipendenza" se l'è persa. Peggio per lei, meglio per te. Prova a pensare che probabilmente qualcosa l'hai guadagnata da quella esperienza. Ma non potrai saperlo finchè non segui l'istinto.

Devi fare quello che senti. Metti alla prova la tua nuova forza. Lasciala avvicinare se lo vuole davvero, potresti sorprenderla o sorprenderti.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma nonostante tutto sei riuscita a tenerla lontano per il TUO bene, la tua "dipendenza" se l'è persa. Peggio per lei, meglio per te. Prova a pensare che probabilmente qualcosa l'hai guadagnata da quella esperienza. Ma non potrai saperlo finchè non segui l'istinto.
> 
> Devi fare quello che senti. Metti alla prova la tua nuova forza. Lasciala avvicinare se lo vuole davvero, potresti sorprenderla o sorprenderti.


Ma con cautela eh? 
Non si sa mai.
Tesla ha sofferto ed è stata imbrogliata.
Ma lo sai che hai due anni meno di me?
Ma farai strada ragazzo...ti ci vuole solo un po' di GAS...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Rabarbaro scusa*

Mi puoi spiegare sto concetto della superbia?

Grazie

ciao blu


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma con cautela eh?
> Non si sa mai.
> Tesla ha sofferto ed è stata imbrogliata.
> Ma lo sai che hai due anni meno di me?
> Ma farai strada ragazzo...ti ci vuole solo un po' di GAS...


Conte, sei anzianotto.

Però il GAS ce l'ho, non sai quanto.....il mio ovviamente.

Come dici tu? Ah....Vivrai.


----------



## stellanuova (19 Ottobre 2011)

Tesla, una domanda :
pensi che l'amico abbia poi riferito a lei che tu piangevi ?

Sul fatto che ti ricontatti non so se lo farà,
potrebbe temere una tua reazione negativa,
era già tornata con buoni propositi che non ha
mantenuto e questo lo sa bene, sa di no essere
più credibile.


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Conte, sei anzianotto.
> 
> Però il *GAS* ce l'ho, non sai quanto.....il mio ovviamente.
> 
> Come dici tu? Ah....Vivrai.


lo sapevo che ti facevi fregare su questa cosa....ora arriva lothar e ti spiega cos'è il GAS


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sapevo che ti facevi fregare su questa cosa....ora arriva lothar e ti spiega cos'è il GAS


No, no......io dicevo che il GAS ce l'ho, il mio, non ho bisogno di altri "carburanti". E lui lo sa che non mi frega.:smile:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> No, no......io dicevo che il GAS ce l'ho, il mio, non ho bisogno di altri "carburanti". E lui lo sa che non mi frega.:smile:


si quello l'ho capito...ma tu non sai per cosa sta la sigla G.A.S.......


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si quello l'ho capito...ma tu non sai per cosa sta la sigla G.A.S.......


Ho capito quello che hai capito.....ma non hai capito che ho capito che G.A.S. o non G.A.S. non me ne importa un fico secco....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ho capito quello che hai capito.....ma non hai capito che ho capito che G.A.S. o non G.A.S. non me ne importa un fico secco....:mrgreen:


ce stanno trippi "capito" in questa frase!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ce stanno trippi "capito" in questa frase!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :up:


Allora hai capito che non c'è trippi per gatti!?


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Allora hai capito che non c'è trippi per gatti!?


facciamo che per oggi la smetto va....non è aria..... ahahahahaha


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma con cautela eh?
> Non si sa mai.
> Tesla ha sofferto ed è stata imbrogliata.


concordo. dopo quella chiaccherata con l'amico non ho dormito due giorni e sono stata male altrettanti, fisicamente intendo, con ripercussioni psicosomatiche in almeno 4 distinti apparati.
non posso rimescolare troppo le mie emozioni, ne pago un prezzo troppo alto.



stellanuova ha detto:


> Tesla, una domanda :
> pensi che l'amico abbia poi riferito a lei che tu piangevi ?
> 
> Sul fatto che ti ricontatti non so se lo farà,
> ...


si beh, immagino gliel' abbia riferito eccome. in fondo c'è una gran parte di morbosità nell'ascoltare entrambe, punzecchiando qua e là.

 in effetti credo anch'io che le sarà difficile mettere fuori il naso dalla sua trincea, non ho mai fatto mistero di essere una che si incaXXa furiosamente, anche se con altrettanta subitaneità mi posso commuovere e mi faccio  intortare da un occhio lucido.
c'è da dire che non vedo come ci si possa evitare per sempre e nel caso di due persone che si sono chiaramente amate molto, ignorarsi così senza un minimo di spiegazione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi puoi spiegare sto concetto della superbia?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> ciao blu


Scusa, ho letto solo ora la tua domanda.

A dire il vero non introduco nessun nuovo o stravagante concetto di superbia, noto solo che in certe manifestazioni che sembrano di completo altruismo senza alcun tornaconto sembra essercene una piccola dose.

Qualcuno definirebbe la superbia come una stima smodata e perversa della propria eccellenza e di quanto si possiede ed un atto di generosità talmente sublime nella sua intonsa purezza può titillare un lieve accenno di inorgoglimento per la propria buona qualità.

Niente per cui maciullarsi con un cilicio comunque...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Conte, sei anzianotto.
> 
> Però il GAS ce l'ho, non sai quanto.....il mio ovviamente.
> 
> Come dici tu? Ah....Vivrai.


AH si?
Non mi pare che tu conosca a fondo il San Giovese, l'Albana ecc..ecc..ecc...
QUello è discriminante per la Gnocca...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Scusa, ho letto solo ora la tua domanda.
> 
> A dire il vero non introduco nessun nuovo o stravagante concetto di superbia, noto solo che in certe manifestazioni che sembrano di completo altruismo senza alcun tornaconto sembra essercene una piccola dose.
> 
> ...


Però Rabarvaro...
Se chi è oggetto di un atto di altruismo, si accorge che è interessato, la sua dignità li fa dire: no grazie faccio volentieri a meno del tuo aiuto. 

Ma è proprio per evitare fraintendimenti che io dico sempre: ehi sono uno sfegatato opportunista, un affarista micidiale, o facciamo boni affari o non se ne fa nulla, che qua nessuno fa niente per niente: mi sento onesto con me stesso così.

Poi che fare quando vedi persone che si impicciano ad aiutare con aiuti non richiesti?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> concordo. dopo quella chiaccherata con l'amico non ho dormito due giorni e sono stata male altrettanti, fisicamente intendo, con ripercussioni psicosomatiche in almeno 4 distinti apparati.
> non posso rimescolare troppo le mie emozioni, ne pago un prezzo troppo alto.
> 
> 
> ...


Tesla fa come me: Taglia corto.
Qualsiasi cosa riferita, di qualsiasi genere, per me non fa mai testo.
Ti dico...ah si? Ok, terrò presente...
Ma ho imparato una tecnica...
Uno ti riferisce una cosa: tu gli dici...non ti credo, se non la metti per iscritto e la firmi.
In genere se ne vanno...
Poi bellissimo quando sento parlare di terze persone e stacco il cervello...eheheheheheeheh...

Sai a me ha sempre fatto un male cane, dentro, quando miei amici, sputtanano persone che sanno benissimo che io stimo alla follia.

Che me ne frega a me se uno è stronzo con te? Che m'importa?
A me interessa che tratti bene me no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi che fare quando vedi persone che si impicciano ad aiutare con aiuti non richiesti?


Ad maiorem Dei gloriam!
(pro parvula sua, etiam...fortasse...)


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tesla fa come me: Taglia corto.
> Qualsiasi cosa riferita, di qualsiasi genere, per me non fa mai testo.
> Ti dico...ah si? Ok, terrò presente...
> Ma ho imparato una tecnica...
> ...


conte, io apprezzo i tuoi sforzi e prendo appunti 
ma cambiare è difficile per tutti, faccio delle faticose correzioni di rotta, ma una "contessa pinceton" non lo sarò mai... sono tonda, forse  morirò ovale, ma quadrata non credo


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Io ormai sono diventato una biglia.
Sto rimbalzando e forse cado anche nel tombino


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> conte, io apprezzo i tuoi sforzi e prendo appunti
> ma cambiare è difficile per tutti, faccio delle faticose correzioni di rotta, ma una "contessa pinceton" non lo sarò mai... sono tonda, forse  morirò ovale, ma quadrata non credo


Beh...mia cara...c'è pur sempre la "contessa matraini".
Una contessa pinceton non può esistere. Non lo potrei mai tollerare.
Ma stai tranquilla eh?
A me piaci molto come sei...
Na Tesla tosta!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ormai sono diventato una biglia.
> Sto rimbalzando e forse cado anche nel tombino


Dai Andy...un po' de GAS...ok?
Non cadere nel tombino...fa me na carità...che...
Sai quel film sul romanzo di king...dove c'è il pagliaccio...là...aiutatemi


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Andy...un po' de GAS...ok?
> Non cadere nel tombino...fa me na carità...che...
> Sai quel film sul romanzo di king...dove c'è il pagliaccio...là...aiutatemi


it


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> it


Ecco Andy...chi sta dentro il tombino...
[video=youtube;wTJD4iqzOJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTJD4iqzOJ0&feature=related[/video]

Tesla grazie!


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Conosco benissimo  Letto il libro e vista il film. Paradossalmente mi è piaciuto più il film. E comunque il finale è una cagata pazzesca...


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Conosco benissimo  Letto il libro e vista il film. Paradossalmente mi è piaciuto più il film. E comunque il finale è una cagata pazzesca...


 a me no.........non mi piace King....e il film mette paura!


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a me no.........non mi piace King....e il film mette paura!



i film dell'orrore fanno meno paura della realtà


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> i film dell'orrore fanno meno paura della realtà


sicuramente...ma mi impressiono che posso farci....


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente...ma mi impressiono che posso farci....


temprano! secondo me sono un modo per esorcizzare la paura. poi in fondo basta chiudere gli occhi, a volte tapparsi anche le orecchie. poi si sbircia fra le dita


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2011)

:girlimpossible::girlimpossible::girlimpossible:





Andy ha detto:


> Conosco benissimo  Letto il libro e vista il film. Paradossalmente mi è piaciuto più il film. E comunque il finale è una cagata pazzesca...


Anch'io quando ho letto/visto il finale.... :girlimpossible:
Ma la scena del tombino fa davvero pauraaa!!!


----------



## kay76 (20 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> i film dell'orrore fanno meno paura della realtà


Vero...:smile:
A me non piacciono, forse perchè non mi suscitano nessuna paura...
L'unico è shining...ma più angoscia che paura....


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> :girlimpossible::girlimpossible::girlimpossible:
> 
> Anch'io quando ho letto/visto il finale.... :girlimpossible:
> Ma la scena del tombino fa davvero pauraaa!!!


Ho i ricordi molto annebbiati. Ma la scena più impressionante fu quella nella casa della vecchia...


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Vero...:smile:
> A me non piacciono, forse perchè non mi suscitano nessuna paura...
> L'unico è shining...ma più angoscia che paura....


Angoscia vera?
*Bagliori nel buio*


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Ottobre 2011)

*Ahahahah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non cadere nel tombino...fa me na carità...che...
> Sai quel film sul romanzo di king...dove c'è il pagliaccio...là...aiutatemi




Ahahaha ahahahaha!!!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH 





ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Ottobre 2011)

*Ahahahaha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Andy...chi sta dentro il tombino...
> [video=youtube;wTJD4iqzOJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTJD4iqzOJ0&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Tesla grazie!


Ahahahahahahahahahaha



Scusate,ahahahahahaha




blu


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

it non potrei guardarlo mai come altri film incluso shining
mio figlio invece colleziona solo film di orrore e simili da quando era ragazzino,
un pomeriggio d'estate sono rincasata dal lavoro e in sala ho visto le persiane
chiuse, tutto buio, sul divano 5 ragazzini incollati alla tv che
guardavano un dvd, l'edizione integrale de L'esorcista, al buio per avere
più paura .... sono andata a fare la spesa perchè solo l'atmosfera
mi inquietava .....
lo scorso anno facendo zapping mi soffermo su un film all'apparenza
tranquillo, studenti che vanno in un ostello e ho chiuso gli occhi troppo
tardi cambiando canale .... era un film splatter, mio figlio mi prende
ancora in giro, io tutto quel sangue non l'ho dimenticato, capperi


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tesla facendo il punto della situazione lei non ti cercherà e tu non la cercherai
ma prima o poi capiterà di incontrarvi quindi .......
metti tutto in mano al caso/fato/destino e pensa a te stessa 

però,però, però, io, per mio carattere, una mail gliela invierei ......
come incipit "ho saputo che chiedi di me, che vuoi sapere come sto ...."  
poi prosegui tu Tesla, hai il grande dono della scrittura, la tua è incisiva, 
sintetica, ironica, sai sdrammatizzare, sfruttalo questo dono !


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> it non potrei guardarlo mai come altri film incluso shining
> mio figlio invece colleziona solo film di orrore e simili da quando era ragazzino,
> un pomeriggio d'estate sono rincasata dal lavoro e in sala ho visto le persiane
> chiuse, tutto buio, sul divano 5 ragazzini incollati alla tv che
> ...


Hostel. Una cagata pazzesca.

L'esorcista è un capolavoro, non scherziamo. Girato nel 72 (o 73) con pochissimi effetti speciali e un budget non elevatissimo è un film che riesce a tenerti incatenato alla poltrona. Mi ricordo che lo vidi per la prima volta al cinema quando lo diedero per le sale negli anni 80. Era ad Agosto e nel cinema c'eravamo solo io, altri tre amici miei e qualche coppietta che cercava forse refrigerio nell'aria condizionata del cinema. Mi ricordo che una ragazza obbligo il tipo con cui era ad andarsene alla fine del primo tempo. E poi, la colonna sonora, Tubular Bells, è firmata da un genio della musica. Mike Oldfield. 

Edit: Tranquilli(e) nel video sotto non si vede niente di pauroso, è solo la locandina del film.

[video=youtube;RNgyVliUM3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNgyVliUM3c[/video]


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hostel. Una cagata pazzesca.
> 
> L'esorcista è un capolavoro, non scherziamo. Girato nel 72 (o 73) con pochissimi effetti speciali e un budget non elevatissimo è un film che riesce a tenerti incatenato alla poltrona. Mi ricordo che lo vidi per la prima volta al cinema quando lo diedero per le sale negli anni 80. Era ad Agosto e nel cinema c'eravamo solo io, altri tre amici miei e qualche coppietta che cercava forse refrigerio nell'aria condizionata del cinema. Mi ricordo che una ragazza obbligo il tipo con cui era ad andarsene alla fine del primo tempo. E poi, la colonna sonora, Tubular Bells, è firmata da un genio della musica. Mike Oldfield.
> 
> Edit: Tranquilli(e) nel video sotto non si vede niente di pauroso, è solo la locandina del film.



Io per ANNI ho dormito con la luce accesa sul comodino :scared: BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

Una cagata è stato il commento di mio figlio su Hostel .......
capisco che siete intenditori ....

Per Mike Oldfield genio della musica sono d'accordissimo,
il film però non lo vedrei nemmeno se mi pagassero 1000 euro al minuto 

giuro


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Una cagata è stato il commento di mio figlio su Hostel .......
> capisco che siete intenditori ....
> 
> Per Mike Oldfield genio della musica sono d'accordissimo,
> ...


Io a sedici anni adoravo questo must...
[video=youtube;i49BFgziggQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i49BFgziggQ[/video]


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Ok l'avete voluto voi.

La piccola differenza con il resto è che qui... c'è un fondo di verità.

La storia è molto famosa ed uscita sulle cronache dell'epoca.  Si tratta del rapimento alieno di Travis Walton

[video=youtube;IXS9-uv6FyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXS9-uv6FyQ&feature=fvsr[/video]

*Non guardate se questi argomenti vi urtano*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok l'avete voluto voi.
> 
> La piccola differenza con il resto è che qui... c'è un fondo di verità.
> 
> ...


L'orrore può colpire soltanto quando c'è un fondo di vero e se l'argomento urta.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok l'avete voluto voi.
> 
> La piccola differenza con il resto è che qui... *c'è un fondo di verità.*
> 
> ...


Cazzarola se c'e'  ne sanno qualcosa quelli dell'Area 51:  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_51


*Per capirne di piu'*

[video=youtube;zukQ5vxRBQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zukQ5vxRBQU&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


[video=youtube;VnISWUaY51g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnISWUaY51g[/video]


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Io l'ho visto anche un UFO. Con il binocolo. Con mia sorella. L'ho visto bene.

Cazzo se non ci sono. Poi chi ci stava dentro è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## tesla (22 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Tesla facendo il punto della situazione lei non ti cercherà e tu non la cercherai
> ma prima o poi capiterà di incontrarvi quindi .......
> metti tutto in mano al caso/fato/destino e pensa a te stessa
> 
> ...


"ho letto cose che voi umani...." [cit.] ha scritto cose pazzesche, dilanianti per me. 
ci sta che uno racconti tutto quello che gli passa per la testa, ad un amico, in tutta libertà, ma tutti quelli a cui l'ho raccontato mi hanno detto che l'ha fatto apposta, per farmelo leggere, sapendo che io avevo la password.

se è vero che l'ha fatto apposta, ci vuole una crudeltà inaudita.... ma se anche non l'avesse fatto apposta, io percepivo comunque una distanza, un trattamento di "scocciata condiscendenza" che ha messo fortemente in dubbio il suo essere "una brava persona".
se fosse una brava persona che ha sbagliato, ha tradito, ma mi ha comunque rispettata, ok potrei anche fare il passo di chiedere spiegazioni. ma in questo caso c'è il "SE" davanti: sel'avesse fatto apposta? praticamente è un tentativo di omicidio. potevo crollare e accartocciarmi su me stessa, non rialzarmi più.
 e se anche non l'ha fatto apposta, ma che razza di animo ha dentro al petto, per trattarmi così?


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> "ho letto cose che voi umani...." [cit.] ha scritto cose pazzesche, dilanianti per me.
> ci sta che uno racconti tutto quello che gli passa per la testa, ad un amico, in tutta libertà, ma tutti quelli a cui l'ho raccontato mi hanno detto che l'ha fatto apposta, per farmelo leggere, sapendo che io avevo la password.
> 
> se è vero che l'ha fatto apposta, ci vuole una crudeltà inaudita.... ma se anche non l'avesse fatto apposta, io percepivo comunque una distanza, un trattamento di "scocciata condiscendenza" che ha messo fortemente in dubbio il suo essere "una brava persona".
> ...


Lo ha fatto con preterintenzionze, sicuramente. Ma perchè continui a considerare preterintenzionali anche le su malefatte?

Lei sa che tu sei in possesso delle sue password, quindi sa che se vuoi leggi. Per me ti sta dicendo quello che non ha il coraggio di dirti a quattrocchi. Darti quello che ti spetta e lavarsi la coscienza al tempo stesso.

Ricordi? Il suo è anche un gesto di insubordinazione. "Scocciata condiscendenza". Penso si tratti più di soggezione nei tuoi confronti.
Probabilmente il fatto che sei una persona migliore di lei, cosa che avrà sempre percepito tra voi, l'ha fatta sentire inadeguata o oppressa. Senza nulla togliere che si sia divertita anche in quel frangente, tradendoti.

Pertanto comincio a pensare che, se c'è bisogno tra voi, sei tu nella posizione di colei che deve fare il primo passo nei suoi confronti e non il contrario.


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hostel. Una cagata pazzesca.
> 
> L'esorcista è un capolavoro, non scherziamo. Girato nel 72 (o 73) con pochissimi effetti speciali e un budget non elevatissimo è un film che riesce a tenerti incatenato alla poltrona. Mi ricordo che lo vidi per la prima volta al cinema quando lo diedero per le sale negli anni 80. Era ad Agosto e nel cinema c'eravamo solo io, altri tre amici miei e qualche coppietta che cercava forse refrigerio nell'aria condizionata del cinema. Mi ricordo che una ragazza obbligo il tipo con cui era ad andarsene alla fine del primo tempo. E poi, la colonna sonora, Tubular Bells, è firmata da un genio della musica. Mike Oldfield.
> 
> Edit: Tranquilli(e) nel video sotto non si vede niente di pauroso, è solo la locandina del film.



Tra gli ultimi c'è "The Descent". E' un po' che lho visto, potrei sbagliarmi, ma mi ha lasciato un certo ricordo.


----------



## Andy (22 Ottobre 2011)

L'Esorcista è uno di quei film che però è invecchiato molto male. Per questo io non lo ritengo un capolavoro.

Quando ero piccolo e lo fecero per la prima volta in TV ebbi una specie di trauma, tanto che non riuscì a vederlo fino alla fine.
Lo rividi finalmente una decina di anni fa, mi sentivo pronto. Fu una delusione immensa: e io che avevo terrore di questo film? Non riesco a non vederlo come una bambinata. Sono in tanti che la pensano così. E quando accade questo... non si tratta di capolavoro...
Capolavoro? *Alien*.
La stessa cosa è successa a mia madre, che, anzi, su questi argomenti è più suscettibile.


----------



## tesla (22 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lo ha fatto con preterintenzionze, sicuramente. (1)
> Ma perchè continui a considerare preterintenzionali anche le su malefatte? (2)
> 
> Lei sa che tu sei in possesso delle sue password, quindi sa che se vuoi leggi. Per me ti sta dicendo quello che non ha il coraggio di dirti a quattrocchi. Darti quello che ti spetta e lavarsi la coscienza al tempo stesso. (3)
> ...


ho bisogno che mi spieghi il punto (1) cosa intendi
ho anche bisogno che mi spieghi il punto (2) sono in una tale confusione che non capisco cosa intendi 

(3) non bastava meno? bastava "mi piace ecc. ecc. ci esco mi diverto" finiva ugualmente, invece ha scavato nel lerciume coprendomi di guano e dolore. se voleva solo farmi "sapere" e levarmi da torno, perchè scendere così nell'abiezione dei dettagli e distruggermi? e poi esattamente 2 ore dopo negare TUTTO, dire che se l'era inventato, avevo letto cose immaginarie... cioè prima mi fai leggere una roba allucinante e dopo neanche due ore ti penti e dici che non c'è niente di vero? supplicandomi di rispondere ai tuoi sms?
che senso ha? era riuscita ad allontarmi come voleva e poi mi rivuole indietro?


(4) non so


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Ottobre 2011)

1. Sapendo che leggi, sta cercando, e lo ha trovato, il modo mettersi in contatto con te. Non di volerti far del male. A meno che non si tratti di una criminale, tu sai chi è lei veramente.

2. Non c'erano intenzioni lesive nei tuoi confronti mentre attuava la sua ribellione. Con le sue azioni.

3. Lascia che si esprima, non farle rimangiare le parole. Dalla tua posizione potresti comprendere meglio la sua.

4. Fa quello che senti di voler fare.

Non aver paura o remore.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hostel. Una cagata pazzesca.
> 
> L'esorcista è un capolavoro, non scherziamo. Girato nel 72 (o 73) con pochissimi effetti speciali e un budget non elevatissimo è un film che riesce a tenerti incatenato alla poltrona. Mi ricordo che lo vidi per la prima volta al cinema quando lo diedero per le sale negli anni 80. Era ad Agosto e nel cinema c'eravamo solo io, altri tre amici miei e qualche coppietta che cercava forse refrigerio nell'aria condizionata del cinema. Mi ricordo che una ragazza obbligo il tipo con cui era ad andarsene alla fine del primo tempo. E poi, la colonna sonora, Tubular Bells, è firmata da un genio della musica. Mike Oldfield.
> 
> ...



Hostel è bellissimo!


----------



## tesla (22 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> 1. Sapendo che leggi, sta cercando, e lo ha trovato, il modo mettersi in contatto con te. Non di volerti far del male. A meno che non si tratti di una criminale, tu sai chi è lei veramente.
> 
> 2. Non c'erano intenzioni lesive nei tuoi confronti mentre attuava la sua ribellione. Con le sue azioni.
> 
> ...


ok per il punto 2, ha fatto solo quello che le andava di fare non con l'intenzione di far del male a me.

punto 1 in dubbio: ripeto non c'era bisogno di un doppio foglio A4 con ributtanti particolari. mi voleva far sapere una cosa? bastavano 10 righe: mi sto facendo i cazzi miei, alla mia storia non penso neanche un secondo della mia giornata, non so nemmeno più se la amo, anzi non la amo per niente PUNTO.

questo era sufficiente. 

punto 4: ripeto non so che fare ma soprattutto che senso ha fare qualcosa, se stava così bene senza di me ora tutto un tratto perchè le gira storto, scopre un'amore infinito?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

*Una volta ho letto...*



tesla ha detto:


> ok per il punto 2, ha fatto solo quello che le andava di fare non con l'intenzione di far del male a me.
> 
> punto 1 in dubbio: ripeto non c'era bisogno di un doppio foglio A4 con ributtanti particolari. mi voleva far sapere una cosa? bastavano 10 righe: mi sto facendo i cazzi miei, alla mia storia non penso neanche un secondo della mia giornata, non so nemmeno più se la amo, anzi non la amo per niente PUNTO.
> 
> ...


Qui sul forum "quando arrrivera' il tempo di magra si fara' sentire"...

Telsa stalle lontana il piu' è passato vai avanti a testa alta e passo deciso e lento!!!

Lei non mi piace non è la persona per te,via via pussa via da me ;-)

E stra fottitene di cio' che fa di cio' che pensa e di cio' che scrive ,non perdere tempo ok,cresci e se un domani vi incontrerete vabe' si vedra' domani cosa fare poi...

Ora concentrati su di te,sui tuoi sentimenti,per far cio' hai bisogno di spazio non occuparlo inutilmente ok ?!



ciao blu


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ok per il punto 2, ha fatto solo quello che le andava di fare non con l'intenzione di far del male a me.
> 
> punto 1 in dubbio: ripeto non c'era bisogno di un doppio foglio A4 con ributtanti particolari. mi voleva far sapere una cosa? bastavano 10 righe: mi sto facendo i cazzi miei, alla mia storia non penso neanche un secondo della mia giornata, non so nemmeno più se la amo, anzi non la amo per niente PUNTO.
> 
> ...


Tu non hai verificato i suoi pensieri. Eppure io credo che tu sappia, o possa, interpretare quelle parole nel modo giusto.

Nel frattempo ti sei solo trincerata dietro il tuo dolore, lecito e comprensibile.

Smetti di soffrire, trova quel pulsante.
Tu la vuoi ancora. Se vuoi invece liberartene non è con questo atteggiamento che stai dimostrando che si tratta della strada giusta per raggiungere quell'obiettivo.

La tua dovrebbe essere indifferenza non sofferenza. Devi fare quello che non ti procura sofferenza. Ascoltati.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma onestamente*



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tu non hai verificato i suoi pensieri. Eppure io credo che tu sappia, o possa, interpretare quelle parole nel modo giusto.
> 
> Nel frattempo ti sei solo trincerata dietro il tuo dolore, lecito e comprensibile.
> 
> ...


Prendo spunto...

Ma onestamente come stavi prima di vedere quello "stronzetto" del tuo amico che forse avrebbe potuto farsi i cazzacci suoi per una volta nella vita e con piu' leggerezza poteva dirti un bel bhoooooo ma che mi fotte,dai parliamo di noi(conoscendo la tua sofferenza passata)??!
Tutti buoni a parlare parlare parlare prlare ma i fatti dove sono?
Lascia tempo al tempo e vai avanti...


blu


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prendo spunto...
> 
> Ma onestamente come stavi prima di vedere quello "stronzetto" del tuo amico che forse avrebbe potuto farsi i cazzacci suoi per una volta nella vita e con piu' leggerezza poteva dirti un bel bhoooooo ma che mi fotte,dai parliamo di noi(conoscendo la tua sofferenza passata)??!
> Tutti buoni a parlare parlare parlare prlare ma i fatti dove sono?
> ...


Stava peggio.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Stava peggio.


Si, in un certo senso ... ora pero' e' cunfusa e, questo non l'aiuta.


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, in un certo senso ... ora pero' e' cunfusa e, questo non l'aiuta.


Goodmorning Milady! :yes:


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Goodmorning Milady! :yes:


Buongiorno anche a te Messere! :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

*No*



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Stava peggio.


Aveva un ottima compagno di viaggio chiamata malinconia e,molto probabilmente ci camminava assieme e le stava diventando simpatica,un po' sperava un po' sorrideva  nei momenti in cui il cuore si riempiva di altro,un po' si rassegnava,un po' pensava e pensando reagiva...
Ora è arrivato il sig.dolore e questo,confonde e fa soffrire soltanto, ti distrugge dentro come un veleno a poco a poco ti uccide.







blu


----------



## tesla (22 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Telsa stalle lontana il piu' è passato vai avanti a testa alta e passo deciso e lento!!!
> 
> Lei non mi piace non è la persona per te,via via pussa via da me ;-)
> 
> ...


grazie blu, parole semplici, dirette ed efficaci



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tu non hai verificato i suoi pensieri. Eppure io credo che tu sappia, o possa, interpretare quelle parole nel modo giusto.
> 
> Nel frattempo ti sei solo trincerata dietro il tuo dolore, lecito e comprensibile.
> 
> ...


dov'è il pulsante manhattan? se solo ci fosse, sarebbe un attimo...



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prendo spunto...
> 
> Ma onestamente come stavi prima di vedere quello "stronzetto" del tuo amico che forse avrebbe potuto farsi i cazzacci suoi per una volta nella vita e con piu' leggerezza poteva dirti un bel bhoooooo ma che mi fotte,dai parliamo di noi(conoscendo la tua sofferenza passata)??!
> Tutti buoni a parlare parlare parlare prlare ma i fatti dove sono?
> ...


prima dell'amico stavo malino, ma andavo per la mia strada. 
che peraltro è sull'everest, in piena zona della morte, con poco ossigeno e scarso equipaggiamento.
fatica, freddo, solitudine, stanchezza, assopimento; chi mi ci ha messo su questo everest del piffero? mi ci sono ANCHE messa da sola, perchè dalla valle avevo ben visto che si trattava di qualcosa di impervio. 
ebbrezza, fascino, il VERO amore (da parte mia) e allora l'affronti, coi denti stretti. poi arrivi a 8000 metri, pensi che ce la stai facendo, ne mancano solo altri 848 ma quel qualcuno ti manda giù una valanga assassina, dritta sulla tua tendina.




Mari' ha detto:


> Si, in un certo senso ... ora pero' e' cunfusa e, questo non l'aiuta.


si, ottimo marì, confusa. un'amica mi ha detto: questa conversazione con il suo amico ti ha ANCHE messa in conflitto con te stessa.
come se non avessi già il mio daffare nella mia personale scalata, ci mancava non capire nemmeno se voglio salire o scendere 



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aveva un ottima compagno di viaggio chiamata malinconia e,molto probabilmente ci camminava assieme e le stava diventando simpatica,un po' sperava un po' sorrideva nei momenti in cui il cuore si riempiva di altro,un po' si rassegnava,un po' pensava e pensando reagiva...
> Ora è arrivato il sig.dolore e questo,confonde e fa soffrire soltanto, ti distrugge dentro come un veleno a poco a poco ti uccide.
> 
> 
> ...


ancora grazie, blu. le tue parole mi spiegano, mi spiegano ME stessa.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Ottobre 2011)

*Telsa*

Ciao Telsa,
il dolore è il primo che bussa alla porta,quando si diventa consapevoli  e forse ci sta anche lui...
Se non passa a trovarti non si capisce veramente l'amore.
Ora che questo è andato via tu lo stai richiamando a te "involontariamente"(non credo perche' io se un amico/a sta cosi' col piffero le dico certe cose,pittosto mi taglio la lingua) per comportamenti altrui.
Ora riprendi a scalare quella montagna la malinconia è fantastica piu' del dolore è una poesia stupenda,e quando sentira' che tu non hai piu' bisogno di lei ti salutera' con affetto senza lasciare traccie,anzi dopo talvolta ti manchera' perche' ha un fascino unico la malinconia...
Mi fermo per non svelarti tutto il bello ;-)

La vita è bella Telsa!!!
Embe' che c'è su quel faccino che è sabato vai a camminare un po' che recuperi la strada,il sole ha scongelato la valanga...





ciao blu


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> si, ottimo marì, confusa. un'amica mi ha detto: questa conversazione con il suo amico ti ha ANCHE messa in conflitto con te stessa.
> come se non avessi già il mio daffare nella mia personale scalata, ci mancava non capire nemmeno se voglio salire o scendere


Tesla :smile: ti rifaccio la domanda:  Tesla, TU cosa vuoi?


Mi sa tanto che, e' lei a gestire la situazione ora (a livello sentimentale/spirituale), stai attenta di non fare la fine di "cornuta e mazziata", fai attenzione


----------



## tesla (22 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tesla :smile: ti rifaccio la domanda:  Tesla, TU cosa vuoi?
> 
> 
> Mi sa tanto che, e' lei a gestire la situazione ora (a livello sentimentale/spirituale), stai attenta di non fare la fine di "cornuta e mazziata", fai attenzione


vorrei tornare indietro, quando stavamo bene. REWIND


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> vorrei tornare indietro, quando stavamo bene. REWIND


Scemona  lo sai che non si puo' :smile:


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Ottobre 2011)

Vorrei tanto aggiungermi al pianto greco, al quale vedo si è aggiunto un pizzico di sceneggiata napoletana...
Purtroppo non so farlo per me, figuriamoci per gli altri.

Dato che il tuo dolore Tesla è più dovuto alla sua mancanza che alla sua "presenza" trovo inutile crogiolarsi nella malinconia e nel ricordo. Dei quali l'unica risultante è un'insana rabbia.

Se, nonostante tutte le tue forze riposte in questo allontanamento, senti di fallire, probabilmente non è questa la strada giusta. Visto che, volendo dare ascolto ai bisogni che racconti qui, il tuo obiettivo dovrebbe essere indifferenza in luogo della rabbia.

La rabbia, per quanto mi riguarda è un buon sintomo. Sempre, perchè credo riveli uno stato personale di autostima positivo. Ma non capisco la tua, perchè quella rabbia dovrebbe permetterti di affrontare lei senza troppi problemi.

Devo ripetermi, la tua dipendenza è ancora "fondamentale" nei suoi confronti.

Dovresti parlare un po' più di lei, in altri termini.

Se vuoi, potresti dirmi, nel momento in cui iniziava la vostra relazione, quali erano, se c'erano, i tuoi timori su una sua eventuale inadeguatezza nei tuoi confronti? In altre parole, avvertivi all'inizio che lei dimostrasse dei deficit o un'immaturità per la vostra relazione? Che magari sottacevi a te stessa in quel momento.


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tesla :smile: ti rifaccio la domanda: Tesla, TU cosa vuoi?
> 
> 
> Mi sa tanto che, e' lei a gestire la situazione ora (a livello sentimentale/spirituale), stai attenta di non fare la fine di "cornuta e mazziata", fai attenzione


:up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :up:


Forse mi sbagliero' e forse no ... a me pare che Tesla sia spaventata perche' ha scoperto la Sua "fragilita' " ... Tesla ricorda che "fragilita' " non e' "debolezza" 


*La Fragilità*

La fragilità è un valore umano. Non sono affatto le dimostrazioni di forza a farci crescere, ma le nostre mille fragilità: tracce sincere della nostra umanità, che di volta in volta ci aiutano nell’affrontare le difficoltà, nel rispondere alle esigenze degli altri con partecipazione.
La fragilità è come uno scudo che ci difende dalle calamità, quello che di solito consideriamo un difetto è invece la virtuosa attitudine che ci consente di stabilire un rapporto di empatia con chi ci è vicino.
Il fragile è l’uomo per eccellenza, perché considera gli altri, suoi pari e non, potenziali vittime, perché laddove la forza impone, respinge e reprime, la fragilità accoglie, incoraggia e comprende.

Vittorino Andreoli
Da: L'uomo di vetro​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto aggiungermi al pianto greco, al quale vedo si è aggiunto un pizzico di sceneggiata napoletana...
> Purtroppo non so farlo per me, figuriamoci per gli altri.
> 
> Dato che il tuo dolore Tesla è più dovuto alla sua mancanza che alla sua "presenza" trovo inutile crogiolarsi nella malinconia e nel ricordo. Dei quali l'unica risultante è un'insana rabbia.
> ...



Ci vuole tempo per arrivare all'indifferenza, anche anni a volte. Io non credo di esserci ancora arrivata del tutto, eppure quello è stato il mio obiettivo fin da subito, ma sono passati quasi 13 anni ormai e sono ancora un po' incazzata invece.

La rabbia non è sinonimo di forza e per affrontare una persona che ci ha fatto stare male ci vuole forza. Forse la rabbia è sintomo di autostima, ma è anche vero che la rabbia logora dentro.


----------



## tesla (22 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scemona  lo sai che non si puo' :smile:






dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se vuoi, potresti dirmi, nel momento in cui iniziava la vostra relazione, quali erano, se c'erano, i tuoi timori su una sua eventuale inadeguatezza nei tuoi confronti? In altre parole, avvertivi all'inizio che lei dimostrasse dei deficit o un'immaturità per la vostra relazione? Che magari sottacevi a te stessa in quel momento.


mi faceva paura la sua leggerezza nel considerare il tradimeno solo fisico come una cosa fattibile e la irrinunciabile necessità di rincorrere emozioni



quintina ha detto:


> Ci vuole tempo per arrivare all'indifferenza, anche anni a volte. Io non credo di esserci ancora arrivata del tutto, eppure quello è stato il mio obiettivo fin da subito, ma sono passati quasi 13 anni ormai e sono ancora un po' incazzata invece.
> 
> .


quoto, dopo pochi mesi come posso arrivare all'indifferenza? e la rabbia mi sostiene perchè ho paura di cadere in depressione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Hostel è bellissimo!


Ho guardato i due film di Hostel con molta fatica. Ma probabilmente perché quella fase di morboso piacere della morte, nell'uccidere e spargere sangue e dolore è passata definitivamente. Quasi sicuramente mi sarebbe piaciuto molto di più se l'avessi visto 20 anni prima.

Oggi, questi bagni di sangue mi fanno abbastanza schifo. Poiché ho collaborato per ritrovare bambini e ragazzi scomparsi, non è un tema che trovo eccitante. La compravvendita di ragazzi per questi scopi sono una realtà più reale di quella che sembra.

Non è un capolavoro, non è bellissimo. E' brutto perché è troppo vero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Ottobre 2011)

Io se fossi in te tirerei dritta senza guardarmi indietro. Io ci ho perso 7 anni tra tira e molla e non sai quanto rimpiango di esserci ritornata insieme una volta dopo che ero riuscita a mollarlo per 5 mesi. Tanto dentro di te lo sai che eravate incompatibili. Soffri quello che devi soffrire adesso, odiala, piangi, stai male... prima o poi il dolore comincerà ad alleviarsi e tu ricomincerai a vivere. Meglio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho guardato i due film di Hostel con molta fatica. Ma probabilmente perché quella fase di morboso piacere della morte, nell'uccidere e spargere sangue e dolore è passata definitivamente. Quasi sicuramente mi sarebbe piaciuto molto di più se l'avessi visto 20 anni prima.
> 
> Oggi, questi bagni di sangue mi fanno abbastanza schifo. Poiché ho collaborato per ritrovare bambini e ragazzi scomparsi, non è un tema che trovo eccitante. La compravvendita di ragazzi per questi scopi sono una realtà più reale di quella che sembra.
> 
> Non è un capolavoro, non è bellissimo. E' brutto perché è troppo vero.


Miii Quibble! Mi hai mandata in paranoia adesso.......

per me è bellissimo perché è splatter! Da un film splatter non mi aspetto che sia un capolavoro, ma che ci siano tanti spargimenti di sangue!


----------



## stellanuova (23 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mi faceva paura la sua leggerezza nel considerare il tradimeno solo fisico come una cosa fattibile e la irrinunciabile necessità di rincorrere emozioni


quindi Tesla, di questo lei te ne aveva parlato quando è cominciato il vostro rapporto ?


----------



## stellanuova (23 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Oggi, questi bagni di sangue mi fanno abbastanza schifo. Poiché ho collaborato per ritrovare bambini e ragazzi scomparsi, non è un tema che trovo eccitante. La compravvendita di ragazzi per questi scopi sono una realtà più reale di quella che sembra.


Il rispetto per la vita esiste per un numero sempre più limitato di persone, lo leggiamo tutti i giorni ....


----------



## tesla (23 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> quindi Tesla, di questo lei te ne aveva parlato quando è cominciato il vostro rapporto ?


non ha proprio detto: sono fatta così e così... però tra i discorsi vari emergevano pensieri e riflessioni tipo: non siamo fatti per la fedleltà, gli animali non lo sono, se tu mi tradissi (io) solo fisicamente non ci rimarrei male, le emozioni sono troppo importanti per rinunciarvi ecc. ecc. 


@quintima: eh lo so, sto cercando di tirare dritto infatti...


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non ha proprio detto: sono fatta così e così... però tra i discorsi vari emergevano pensieri e riflessioni tipo: non siamo fatti per la fedleltà, gli animali non lo sono, se tu mi tradissi (io) solo fisicamente non ci rimarrei male, le emozioni sono troppo importanti per rinunciarvi ecc. ecc.


Tu hai sempre avuto il timore che lei potesse tradirti. Sin dall'inizio. Perciò hai stroncato sul nascere una delle sue scappatelle.

Hai convissuto con quel timore sin dall'inizio.

Se ci pensi, avevi già accettato la sua natura. Ma, in un certo senso, hai preferito non guardarla.
Non è strano, è normale che si sottacciano quei difetti. Purtroppo però, nel frattempo non li hai elaborati. Ti sei trovata in difficoltà nel momento in cui lei si è manifestata.

Ora, allo stesso momento, questo può essere il motivo per cui tu possa trovare le condizioni sia per tornare da lei, sia per allontanartene definitivamente.

E' su questo che devi basare le tue scelte, ovvero trovare il punto focale per dare a lei una *connotazione* utile a te per trovare quel pulsante di cui parlavo.

Hai due scelte, definirla definitivamente inadeguata a te perchè non intellettualmente compatibile, o ritenerla una persona che deve compiere ancora un percorso per il quale dimostra avere ancora margini di miglioramento.

Tu la conosci benissimo. Scegli in base a quello che realmente è. Non ha quello che ti piacerebbe fosse.

E di lei che dobbiamo parlare, se vuoi. Basta col pianto greco.


----------



## tesla (23 Ottobre 2011)

il punto è che non so se ci sia margine di cambiamento in lei, un simile scossone potrebbe smuovere un continente, ma realmente una natura può modificarsi? 
trovare una sua connotazione.... non c'è mai riuscita neanche lei, come posso farlo io con certezza senza essere perennemente erosa dal dubbio?


----------



## Sole (23 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> *il punto è che non so se ci sia margine di cambiamento in lei, un simile scossone potrebbe smuovere un continente, ma realmente una natura può modificarsi? *
> trovare una sua connotazione.... non c'è mai riuscita neanche lei, come posso farlo io con certezza senza essere perennemente erosa dal dubbio?


Sì, il cambiamento è possibile. Io credo fermamente nella capacità di evolversi di alcune persone.

Ma il punto per me non è questo, dal momento che l'eventuale cambiamento dell'altro non può dipendere da noi.

Il punto è che nessuno può essere sicuro della fedeltà del proprio compagno, sia che questi abbia tradito, sia che non l'abbia mai fatto. E nessuno dovrebbe mai sentirsi tanto sicuro di se stesso, tra l'altro.

Se si sceglie di stare con qualcuno lo si fa conoscendolo e amandolo totalmente, nella consapevolezza che si sta amando un essere umano, non un'entità sovrannaturale che ci garantisce dedizione e fedeltà assolute per il resto dei nostri giorni.
Sta a noi, visto che non possiamo prevedere il futuro, capire i nostri limiti e definire la nostra soglia di tolleranza rispetto a certe esperienze dolorose. E, una volta definita quella, vivere il più possibile sereni, senza percepire l'altro come una minaccia.


----------



## tesla (23 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E, una volta definita quella, vivere il più possibile sereni, senza percepire l'altro come una minaccia.


secondo me bisognerebbe fuggire non appena si capisce che l'altro supererà la nostra soglia di tolleranza al dolore.
solo che non si fa e non ci si riesce; nel mio caso pur avendocela fatta per 4/5 mesi, mi sto accorgendo con raccapriccio che sto ricadendo nella dipendenza.
[n.b. per manhattan: ebbene si, è un altro pianto greco]

e, peraltro, come si fa a non percepire l'altro come una minaccia? 
esempio pratico: sei in casa, lei ti si aggira davanti col tutone in pile... improvvisamente si organizza un'uscita e si infighetta in modo parossistico per andare con un amico/a "x" di natura ignota e non pervenuta.
tu chiedi: ma chi sarebbe sto tizio/a?
e la risposta è:... bla bla bla...conosciuto...bla bla bla....
allora io dico: ma...ehm...ma ti interessa?!
sua risposta: beh, no, non saprei, ma provo uno strano trasporto, un feeling....

ora, tu come fai a non percepire questo come una minaccia?


----------



## Sole (23 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me bisognerebbe fuggire non appena si capisce che l'altro supererà la nostra soglia di tolleranza al dolore.
> solo che non si fa e non ci si riesce; nel mio caso pur avendocela fatta per 4/5 mesi, mi sto accorgendo con raccapriccio che sto ricadendo nella dipendenza.
> [n.b. per manhattan: ebbene si, è un altro pianto greco]
> 
> ...


E' proprio questo che dicevo. Una volta stabiliti quei confini, tu sai quello che vuoi, quello che sei disposta a tollerare e cosa, invece, ti fa soffrire. O impari a gestire quel tipo di sofferenza, oppure non accetti e lasci perdere senza più voltarti indietro.
Mai vivere con l'ansia e l'ossessione del sospetto. Ti fai male e basta.


----------



## dottor manhattan (23 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> secondo me bisognerebbe fuggire non appena si capisce che l'altro supererà la nostra soglia di tolleranza al dolore.
> solo che non si fa e non ci si riesce; nel mio caso pur avendocela fatta per 4/5 mesi, mi sto accorgendo con raccapriccio che sto ricadendo nella dipendenza.
> [n.b. per manhattan: ebbene si, è un altro pianto greco]
> 
> ...


No Tesla, quello non è un altro pianto greco.

E' invece il punto della situazione, che mesi fa avevo tentato di approfondire mentre tu facevi muro.

Hai un carattere forte, l'unica sua arma nei tuoi confronti è stata quella della franchezza (insolita è vero).
Ma rappresentava per lei l'unica arma efficace perchè colpiva l'unica tua debolezza nei suoi confronti.

La tua superiorità nel vostro rapporto la sovrastava, e forse la faceva sentire inadeguata.


----------



## tesla (23 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> No Tesla, quello non è un altro pianto greco.
> 
> E' invece il punto della situazione, che mesi fa avevo tentato di approfondire mentre tu facevi muro.
> 
> ...


la mia forza è stata il sostegno a cui ha attinto a piene mani, a palate, col muletto e il camion quello ribaltabile.
naturalmente era un aiuto imprescindibile e formidabile, ma anche uno specchio in cui vedere la sua inadeguatezza, la sua cronica mancanza di certezze, lucidità, scopi, identità.
mentre fungevo da puntello, ponteggio, impalcatura, diga, bastione, sono stata erosa da mareggiate spumeggianti di crisi depressive (sue) pianti, incubi, crolli spaventosi di desiderio sessuale (con mia desolante solitudine, tristezza, smarrimento)...ma al contempo anche allegria, complicità, serenità, larghi sprazzi di vero amore.
una giostra, di quelle molto complesse e vertiginose, montagne russe... e dire che io vomito anche sul bruco per i bambini di 5 anni


----------



## stellanuova (23 Ottobre 2011)

Tesla, lei mi sembra il ritratto di una persona che ha poco equilibrio
e che tu, forte di carattere, hai preso sotto la tua ala protettiva.
Ti avevo suggerito di scriverle una mail ma è meglio non avere 
contatti con lei.

Sono passati pochi mesi e soffri ancora, è naturale, pochi mesi
non cancellano il dolore del distacco, ci vorra' ancora un po' di
tempo poi uscirai da questo tunnel.

L'incontro con l'amico comune ha solo risvegliato ricordi che
puoi rimettere nel cassetto.
Anche se gli opposti si attraggono sulla bilancia sono pochi
i momenti magici che avete trascorso insieme rispetto a
quelli in cui lei era giu' e ti ha fatto soffrire, era desiderosa
di nuovi incontri e ti ha fatto soffrire, era leggiadra e ti ha
tradito o fatto finta di tradirti ma tu hai letto ed è stata una
pugnalata.

Scusa Tesla ma lei a me pare una grandissima stronza !


----------



## tesla (23 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Scusa Tesla ma lei a me pare una grandissima stronza !


non ti scusare, hai ragione 
devo dare qualche facciata nella realtà, mi sto crogiolando, commiserando, sto ululando alla luna e ogni tanto qualcuno deve dirmi: "ok, ora basta vai a casa"


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> il punto è che non so se ci sia margine di cambiamento in lei, un simile scossone potrebbe smuovere un continente, ma realmente una natura può modificarsi?
> trovare una sua connotazione.... non c'è mai riuscita neanche lei, come posso farlo io con certezza senza essere perennemente erosa dal dubbio?


Non so. So per certo che probabilmente non avete raggiunto quel punto di esaperazione, il tuo scossone, per verificare le sue capacità. O meglio, lo avete raggiunto, ma la tua sofferenza ha preferito interrompere un percorso con la vostra separazione.

E' per questo che ora ti trovi in un limbo, dove la delusione campeggia parimenti con la nostalgia. Provi ancora troppi sentimenti per lei, e contrastanti.

Se lei fosse capace di cambiare non avreste altro che da guadagnarci, al contrario avresti da guadagnarne soltanto tu realizzando finalmente l'identikit della persona che avevi vicino.

Qui si è parlato di vampiri, lupi mannari e assassini truculenti. Hai ricevuto tutto il supporto di cui avevi bisogno in questo senso, eppure il tutto è poco più di una confezione per celare i tuoi sentimenti.

Hai lasciato intendere che non sei forte cosi come si creda (solo io?), ma davvero non lo sei abbastanza da poter guardare indietro? Cosa succederebbe se provassi ad affrontarla a viso aperto e in campo "aperto"? Perderesti il controllo? Sei cosi debole?

Purtroppo vi è mancata quella che io chiamo continuità, serve per restare in piedi o per mandare tutto all'aria. In entrambi i casi si tratta di convinzione e motivazione che solo il confronto con lei può darti.

Tu sei sicura che tirare dritta senza voltarsi indietro ti salverà dalla sofferenza?


----------



## tesla (24 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non so. So per certo che probabilmente non avete raggiunto quel punto di esaperazione, il tuo scossone, per verificare le sue capacità. O meglio, lo avete raggiunto, ma la tua sofferenza ha preferito interrompere un percorso con la vostra separazione.
> 
> E' per questo che ora ti trovi in un limbo, dove la delusione campeggia parimenti con la nostalgia. Provi ancora troppi sentimenti per lei, e contrastanti.
> 
> ...


potrei leggere qualcosa di scritto, una sua mail ad esempio, ma non credo che vederla di persona e vivere un confronto per molti aspetti lacerante, mi farebbe stare bene, somatizzo subito e (per rimanere in tema orrorifico) non escludo che potrei davvero trasformarmi in un licantropo, per lo meno nella parte pelosa   probabilmente sono forte e debole, non so esattamente come sono, forse una specie di vongola col guscio ma l'interno morbido 


lo so che mi avete aiutata, ho anche conservato tutto in grandi appunti, altrimenti non sarei qui, bene o male ancora viva, vegeta e mentalmente stabile 
ma il dubbio persiste, galleggia, fluttua come una marea...
e francamente non so nemmeno cosa cerco continuando a rimpallare questa faccenda...


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> potrei leggere qualcosa di scritto, una sua mail ad esempio, ma non credo che vederla di persona e vivere un confronto per molti aspetti lacerante, mi farebbe stare bene, somatizzo subito e (per rimanere in tema orrorifico) non escludo che potrei davvero trasformarmi in un licantropo, per lo meno nella parte pelosa   probabilmente sono forte e debole, non so esattamente come sono, forse una specie di vongola col guscio ma l'interno morbido
> 
> 
> lo so che mi avete aiutata, ho anche conservato tutto in grandi appunti, altrimenti non sarei qui, bene o male ancora viva, vegeta e mentalmente stabile
> ...


Vedo che il senso dell'umorismo, almeno quello, è potente. 

Siccome sono distratto mi sono perso quella parte. Potresti identificare quel dubbio?


----------



## tesla (24 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vedo che il senso dell'umorismo, almeno quello, è potente.
> 
> Siccome sono distratto mi sono perso quella parte. Potresti identificare quel dubbio?


il dubbio sta nel fatto che questa esperienza potrebbe essere la chiave di volta, quella che fa chiarezza una volta per tutte. 
per un sacco di tempo mi sono scontrata  con quella selva oscura e intricatissima che è la sua mente, senza che nessuna delle due riuscisse a districarsene e a fare un po' di luce. 
ma ora? 
se avesse capito quanto mi ama? 
più che un dubbio, lo ammetto, è una sega a una formica, è il trastullo di una mente (la mia) che pur di non abbandonare un'illusione spera nella redenzione...
insomma mi aggrappo ai cerchi nel grano, all'area 51, alla possibilità che elvis sia in incognita in giamaica, al bigfoot, ai troll nella foresta e ai my mini pony rosa che svolazzano nel cielo.
tutto questo perchè sono passati pochi mesi e la sto lasciando andare, con una tristezza infinita e una rabbia infinita...
mi viene una chiosa volgare: tutto questo, perchè la fine di un amore sono cazzi amari


----------



## Tubarao (24 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> il dubbio sta nel fatto che questa esperienza potrebbe essere la chiave di volta, quella che fa chiarezza una volta per tutte.
> per un sacco di tempo mi sono scontrata  con quella selva oscura e intricatissima che è la sua mente, senza che nessuna delle due riuscisse a districarsene e a fare un po' di luce.
> ma ora?
> se avesse capito quanto mi ama?
> ...


Renditi più forte prima, più lucida. E poi gettati nella pugna.


----------



## stellanuova (24 Ottobre 2011)

Tesla le tue non sono pippe mentali ma scopate in grande stile 

Se lei avesse capito che ti ama veramente e che non vuole perderti
avrebbe già fatto qualcosa, anche solo un sms : possiamo almeno 
parlarne davanti ad un piatto di sushi ? ti aspetto domani sera
alle 20:00 al ristorante giapponese .... senza armi, voglio solo
rivedere il tuo bel sorriso ancora una volta, se tu vuoi l'ultima.


----------



## dottor manhattan (24 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> il dubbio sta nel fatto che questa esperienza potrebbe essere la chiave di volta, quella che fa chiarezza una volta per tutte.
> per un sacco di tempo mi sono scontrata con quella selva oscura e intricatissima che è la sua mente, senza che nessuna delle due riuscisse a districarsene e a fare un po' di luce.
> ma ora?
> se avesse capito quanto mi ama?
> ...


Ma insomma, questa persona chi è? Com'è? Quali sono i lati positivi e negativi del suo carattere?
Qual'è il suo elemento di profonda incompatibilità che, insieme a tutti gli altri aspetti, messo sul piatto della bilancia è imprescindibile e ti fa propendere per la scelta dell'abbandono? Vuoi dirmi che se gridiamo tutti in coro "vampiro energetico" tu potresti farti una ragione più concreta?

Se dici che si tratta di elucubrazioni della tua mente, allora la tua scelta potrebbe non essere razionalmente ponderata. Non per lei, ma per te che dovrai conviverci con quella scelta. Poi, se vogliamo, posso confermarti che il tempo appiana tutto e tu tornerai a sentirti meglio. Solo meglio però, sulla base di quella tua scelta maturata tra rabbia e tristezza.

Purtroppo io non ti comprendo, perchè fossi in te cercherei, in questo momento, un dialogo alla luce delle opinioni che hai maturato. Opinioni che ti terrebbero comunque al riparo da eventuali ricadute non gradite ai tuoi reali desideri. Al contrario si tratterebbe di volubilità, la tua reale debolezza(?).

Puoi andare avanti senza voltarti indietro, assumendo pregi e difetti di una scelta forse incompleta.
Oppure affrontarla, anche solo in e-mail, per sorprenderti magari del fatto che, parlando, quel legame acquisiva consistenza solo nella tua mente, amplificandosi inutilmente. Oppure, ancora, cazzi amari.....chi lo sa.

Non avverrà nulla di tutto questo se non lo vorrai e riuscirai a mantenere la tua posizione.
Al contrario, secondo me, dovrai essere tu a fare il primo passo, per fare in modo che si esprima e mentre lo fa stare attenta a non "censurarla".

Hai bisogno di una chiave di volta? Raschia il fondo.


----------



## tesla (24 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Tesla le tue non sono pippe mentali ma scopate in grande stile
> 
> Se lei avesse capito che ti ama veramente e che non vuole perderti
> avrebbe già fatto qualcosa, anche solo un sms : possiamo almeno
> ...


bisogna aver le palle per farlo


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> bisogna aver le palle per farlo


Senti non è questione di palle.
Ascolta il nonno qua.
Ha ragione la Matra, quando dice che noi non siamo nella testa delle altre persone.
Per quanto ti masturbi il cervello, ok insomma te lo sditalini...insomma...
Tutto quello che tu pensi su di lei...è una tua proiezione...
Lascia perdere...stai nel tuo cantone a leccarti le ferite...vai oltre...
Vuoi finire come Daniele? 
Ci dai troppo peso a sta storia...

Rischi di dire le cose più sbagliate che potresti dirle te ne rendi conto?
Sai che ho imparato a scrivere mail a me stesso?
Funziona eh?
Così mi metto dalla parte di chi legge...e poi le modifico...

Non è facile capire gli altri.
Molti hanno la presunzione di saperlo fare.
Lasciamogliela!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti non è questione di palle.
> Ascolta il nonno qua.
> Ha ragione la Matra, quando dice che noi non siamo nella testa delle altre persone.
> Per quanto ti masturbi il cervello, ok insomma te lo sditalini...insomma...
> ...


Bel post. Non posso approvare. Farollo appena possibile.


----------



## tesla (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti non è questione di palle.
> Ascolta il nonno qua.
> Ha ragione la Matra, quando dice che noi non siamo nella testa delle altre persone.
> Per quanto ti masturbi il cervello, ok insomma te lo sditalini...insomma...
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti non è questione di palle.
> Ascolta il nonno qua.
> Ha ragione la Matra, quando dice che noi non siamo nella testa delle altre persone.
> Per quanto ti masturbi il cervello, ok insomma te lo sditalini...insomma...
> ...


sulla questione "peso" alla storia ti do ragione, a tratti mi compiaccio in modo autolesionistico; mi fisso a guardare qualcosa (che siano ricordi, spunti, improvvisi flash) concedendomi una dose extra di tristezza, oltre a quella che viene spontanea, come se fosse un crogiolamento.
mi ci manca in sottofondo un arpeggio lontano e poi sono a posto.
a mia parziale assoluzione va anche detto che gran parte del tempo mi passa serenamente.

@manhattan: quello che mi hai chiesto è una descrizione di lei, dal profondo però mi parte un senso di "urto" a farlo, non è muro o reticenza: un po' fa male (e mi fa partire il lamento tibetano di cui accenno al conte) un po' mi fa incazzare perchè vedo mille incompatibilità e solo un grandissimo e ciechissimo amore da parte mia (e certamente da parte sua, ma non altrettanto *rispetto* nè empatia). 
insomma, in soldoni descriverla mi fa male, mi sento un'idiota per aver sopportato l'insopportabile e non aver saputo soppesare quello che davo e ricevevo, ma soprattutto per aver fatto da amante,mamma, sorella,zia, nonna, psicologa, tassista, reggiballe a una che quando è stata bene mi ha tirato un calcio in culo... abbi pazienza 


p.s.. ci siamo anche divertite un sacco comunque, è per questo che la ritengo una storia speciale su cui piagnucolare ancora un po'


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> sulla questione "peso" alla storia ti do ragione, a tratti mi compiaccio in modo autolesionistico; mi fisso a guardare qualcosa (che siano ricordi, spunti, improvvisi flash) concedendomi una dose extra di tristezza, oltre a quella che viene spontanea, come se fosse un crogiolamento.
> mi ci manca in sottofondo un arpeggio lontano e poi sono a posto.
> a mia parziale assoluzione va anche detto che gran parte del tempo mi passa serenamente.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;85ytCrJ_ygI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85ytCrJ_ygI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bel post. Non posso approvare. Farollo appena possibile.


Quotossi!


----------



## tesla (25 Ottobre 2011)

34 secondi e mi sono convinta a lasciar perdere il lamento :O


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> 34 secondi e mi sono convinta a lasciar perdere il lamento :O


Eheheheheheheheheeh...
Dai qua frizzantino...eheheheheheeheh...ti piace il vino moncher?


----------



## tesla (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eheheheheheheheheeh...
> Dai qua frizzantino...eheheheheheeheh...ti piace il vino moncher?


no


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> no


Era ora cavolo, dovevi pure averlo un difetto


----------

